# moving to Spain



## coyneoneill (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi
We are moving to Costa Del Sol in a few months from Sydney. Originally Irish but living in Sydney the past 20 years. Can anyone please give advice on International Schools (Secondary) in Costa Del Sol areas, particularly Malaga and surrounding areas. Our son will be going into his third year of secondary school. Also we are concerned about work situation obviously as it's hard times there. I am a Secretary, willing to work wherever and whatever I can get esp hotel reception work. I will be starting a spanish course in a few weeks. My husband has mechanical background but has maintenance, construction experience as well as sheet metal worker. We are both late 40's and will have no major mortgage to worry about, but need jobs to survive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

coyneoneill said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Costa Del Sol in a few months from Sydney. Originally Irish but living in Sydney the past 20 years. Can anyone please give advice on International Schools (Secondary) in Costa Del Sol areas, particularly Malaga and surrounding areas. Our son will be going into his third year of secondary school. Also we are concerned about work situation obviously as it's hard times there. I am a Secretary, willing to work wherever and whatever I can get esp hotel reception work. I will be starting a spanish course in a few weeks. My husband has mechanical background but has maintenance, construction experience as well as sheet metal worker. We are both late 40's and will have no major mortgage to worry about, but need jobs to survive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


hello

welcome. 

You will not only need a job to survive you will need a job/income to stay legally. Without proof of income, and private healthcover you will not get residency.... therefore no school?. Others on here know more than I and will correct me if I am wrong.

you may wish to start your own thread as your post may get lost amongst this one

There is huge unemployment in spain - the recent news covers strikes and protests about the situation here. I would advice that you research a bit more before arriving next month

Sorry no positive advice. We are moving to spain, but we have pension income etc 2/3 years funding in the bank and private health cover, no children and we are taking a risk
Good luck in whatever you decide


----------



## coyneoneill (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for that advice. We have E.U passports, this would entitle us to residency? We will research a lot more on this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

coyneoneill said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Costa Del Sol in a few months from Sydney. Originally Irish but living in Sydney the past 20 years. Can anyone please give advice on International Schools (Secondary) in Costa Del Sol areas, particularly Malaga and surrounding areas. Our son will be going into his third year of secondary school. Also we are concerned about work situation obviously as it's hard times there. I am a Secretary, willing to work wherever and whatever I can get esp hotel reception work. I will be starting a spanish course in a few weeks. My husband has mechanical background but has maintenance, construction experience as well as sheet metal worker. We are both late 40's and will have no major mortgage to worry about, but need jobs to survive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


 Hhhmmm, there are a lot of schools in the area, heres the website for the overseeing body Schools in Spain | Nabss. However, work is going to be a problem, cos if you have no income or healthcare provision, then you cant register as residents and wont be able to use the schools or other facilities. You have 90 days to do that. Employment in Spain is horrendous - If you are fluent in Spanish, you'd struggle to find anything, if you dont speak spanish, then your chances are pretty much zero. You would have to get not only employment, but contracted employment that would pay you enough to satisfy the authorities that you can support yourselves.

Obviously if you have some independent finances or income, then that can be used as long as its considered enough for you to live on. Sadly, international schools arent cheap!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

coyneoneill said:


> Thanks so much for that advice. We have E.U passports, this would entitle us to residency? We will research a lot more on this.



EU passports dont entitle you to residency - your income does. The EU thing just means that should you find work, you wont need a visa

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> you may wish to start your own thread as your post may get lost amongst this one



pppssstt - I've moved it to its own thread at your suggestion :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

coyneoneill said:


> Thanks so much for that advice. We have E.U passports, this would entitle us to residency? We will research a lot more on this.


asJjo has said this is not true. In so far as I understand your EU passport allows you to reside in the EU under the restrictions of each individual countries.
Yes you can live in spain with your EU passport however this does not give you residency rights and it is the residency that you need for schooling, etc.
If you check through the FAQ's there is a link to a government web site. From my research the following applies


Income and or minimum funding in the bank
private health cover untill you are working and or retire
proof of income

Apart from all of this common sense would say you need to have back up funds in the bank and some knowledge of the language, especially with a child, with the huge unemployment in spain native speakers are unable to find work. This was to be honest all new to us as well when we started looking but the BIG difference between us and you is as I have already said, we have income, we can afford Private Health Care and we have support funds in the bank. Believe you me, if I thought we had to find jobs I would stay exactly where I am for the time being. Can I ask what it is that attracts you to spain from Australia?

I am not saying dont go just double check everything and accept the risk


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> pppssstt - I've moved it to its own thread at your suggestion :clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Sis


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live in a small Spanish seaside village in the Costa Del Sol. Unemployment in this so-called affluent area, near Estepona, is officially at 39%. 

Like Cambio, my partner and I are retired and have good investment and pension incomes. We have money to last unil we pop our clogs -we aren't high-spenders.

We rent our house but we know that we always have our family house nearby should something catastrophic happen to the £sterling. I consider us very lucky.

I honestly have to say that there is no way I would advise a family in your situation to relocate to Spain for the next five to ten years, if ever. The good times have come and gone, most likely forever.

If you are retired with an adequate income, come. If you are single and fancy-free, come. If you have a secure contracted job, come. If you have a UK business you can run from Spain or a partner with a well-paid overseas job, come.

But if you have no job offer, have a family to support, speak no Spanish....stay put.

I'm not being 'negative', I'm being truthful.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

If you have an income Spain is great!! If it is of any help I have posted a teaching job on the classifieds section. We work for the academy and it is a genuine job!! The wage is enough to satisfy the Spanish government and you will be covered for healthcare. But it is Inland, about 40 mins from Seville.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> If you have an income Spain is great!! If it is of any help I have posted a teaching job on the classifieds section. We work for the academy and it is a genuine job!! The wage is enough to satisfy the Spanish government and you will be covered for healthcare. But it is Inland, about 40 mins from Seville.


This is so frustrating. a year to soon for me would love to be able to do something like this. Oh well hopefully something around when I get over. Will need something to keep me off the wine during the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

coyneoneill said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Costa Del Sol in a few months from Sydney. Originally Irish but living in Sydney the past 20 years. Can anyone please give advice on International Schools (Secondary) in Costa Del Sol areas, particularly Malaga and surrounding areas. Our son will be going into his third year of secondary school. Also we are concerned about work situation obviously as it's hard times there. I am a Secretary, willing to work wherever and whatever I can get esp hotel reception work. I will be starting a spanish course in a few weeks. My husband has mechanical background but has maintenance, construction experience as well as sheet metal worker. We are both late 40's and will have no major mortgage to worry about, but need jobs to survive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi. Here's my two cents. STAY PUT.

I do not want to come across as negative but I've lived in Sydney and I'm going back.

My girlfriend has about 8 months left on her contract here and then we are going. She just had her Australian visa granted 3 weeks ago.

I can only assume you have very good reasons for coming to Spain and I really hope you have thought it through and done your homework. If not then I suggest you ask some straight questions on this forum and you will receive some very good information.

I think Spain is not the place to be currently and that is for many many reasons.

If you have ANY questions for me I'll gladly give you honest answers. Lots and lots of foreigners love living in Spain but it's just not for me. 

I'm counting down the months, weeks and days..............


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

cambio said:


> This is so frustrating. a year to soon for me would love to be able to do something like this. Oh well hopefully something around when I get over. Will need something to keep me off the wine during the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL



Shame you can't come over now! If there are any more jobs I will put them on here!

Caz


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

coyneoneill said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Costa Del Sol in a few months from Sydney. Originally Irish but living in Sydney the past 20 years. Can anyone please give advice on International Schools (Secondary) in Costa Del Sol areas, particularly Malaga and surrounding areas. Our son will be going into his third year of secondary school. Also we are concerned about work situation obviously as it's hard times there. I am a Secretary, willing to work wherever and whatever I can get esp hotel reception work. I will be starting a spanish course in a few weeks. My husband has mechanical background but has maintenance, construction experience as well as sheet metal worker. We are both late 40's and will have no major mortgage to worry about, but need jobs to survive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


To be honest, no money/private income, no contracted jobs in place? Don't move. Lots of people post here and say "willing to work whatever" but the simple fact is...there is no work and there are many thousands of Spanish people with you and your husbands working backgrounds out of work so who do you think will get any jobs going?...won't be either of you coyneoneill I'm sad to say. Not sure what the latest figures are but its around 20% out of work, over 50% of youngsters and the building industry has collapsed. Also remember there is NO benefit system here for you to seek help from, plus unless you can show proof of savings or income you won't be allowed residency in Spain due to recent changes in the law.

Not the answer you wanted but these are the way things are now.


----------

